# Wolves of the Zodiac Roleplay



## LaDarklyVulpe (Aug 27, 2016)

*Hey guys I'm opening up a RP thread for Wolves of the Zodiac
These will be no canon to the actual storyline or canon depending on how interesting the overall story.
The plot of the original story is: A group of wolves, each with powers and characteristics given to them based on their zodiac sign, respond to a bombing that's happened in one of the villages. These leads them on one of the greatest manhunts of all time
You can view The Lore by following this link:
wolvesofthezodiac.weebly.com: The lore*

*How to submit your character:
create a response to this post with your bio:
Name:
Age:
Sign:
Gender: 
Class:
Alignment: (if they are apart of a tribe, guild, organization)
Fur Color(s):
Eye Color:
Likes:
Dislikes:
History:
(optional friends, foes, etc.)*

Once everyone who wants to join has their bios in, we can start <3


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 28, 2016)

I would join in, but i'm a Libra and I can not agree with the depiction of us in that lore...


----------



## LaDarklyVulpe (Aug 29, 2016)

@Abyssalrider 
This is not canon to the real world. I made up possible personality traits with each sign


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

gathered as much but still...I have a tendency to go with my actual astrology signs or other details and traits when making characters, and picking libra in this doesn't agree with that tendency of mine.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Scorpio... what even...
My astrology sign is usually said to be the most kindhearted and heart-warming of all, though also the most destructive of all, along with an unmatched vengeful spirit...
Not once have I ever heard of it as "mentally insane"


----------



## LaDarklyVulpe (Aug 30, 2016)

Keep in mind that the lore surrounding WOTZ is not based on human world logic. I'm sorry if it came off as offensive.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 30, 2016)

I know, I agree with everything about Libra except the flaw...My greatest flaw is that I'm very impulsive, not a good trait to have for a Libra because we won't back down from an argument until proven wrong or that we can't win it...and sometimes not even then...

but i got my character figured out already
_*Name: *_Martin Crueger
_*Species: *Avawolf
*Age: *16
*Sign: *Libra
*Gender: *Male
*Class: *Marksman
*Alignment: *Jagged Fang Monastery
*Fur Color(s): *Light Grey/ Black (swap my avatars navy stripes for black)
*Eye Color: *Forest green
*Likes: *Eating, sparring, long distance shots, and flying.
*Dislikes: *injustice, inequality, places he can't spread his wings, and not being able to see the sky.
*History: *Grew up with his parents (libra gryphon mother and a Virgo avawolf father) and younger brother training in the family monastery, left home to travel the world and serve the gods the only way he knew how. With his marksmanship and martial arts, he set out with his bow and pair of wrist blades in search of a group to call friends as they fought to protect those who can't protect themselves._


----------



## LaDarklyVulpe (Aug 31, 2016)

Sounds like an interesting character. I hope that once more people join we can begin


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

LaDarklyVulpe said:


> Sounds like an interesting character. I hope that once more people join we can begin


Would wanna join, but I don't have any "wolf" character (Jin is a kangaroo-bat crossbreed), and I don't wanna just create someone just for the RP


----------



## LaDarklyVulpe (Sep 1, 2016)

@Jin-Lust-4-Sin 
It's okay. The Island is full of various animals not just wolves 
There's deer, birds, rats, ravens, etc etc


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 1, 2016)

LaDarklyVulpe said:


> @Jin-Lust-4-Sin
> It's okay. The Island is full of various animals not just wolves
> There's deer, birds, rats, ravens, etc etc


Right, I'm coming in, gimme a sec


----------



## LaDarklyVulpe (Sep 1, 2016)

awesome


----------

